# What do we need to know before importing dogs to UAE?



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have been away for sometime occupied with some new projects. This weekend I had been to the dog show at The Sevens. I have crazily fallen in love with the husky And the rotweiler. For now since I can't have both I would love to have the rotweiler in one way or the other. I'm trying to get hold of one locally. However, if that doesn't work then I want to import. As a first timer I would love to get all possible information and facts about the process.

Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

I hear that bringing a dog here from outside the UAE automatically takes 4 years off their lives do to the heat.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh that's bad. I would not want reduce their for nothing.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sean21686 said:


> Oh that's bad. I would not want reduce their for nothing.


What research did you do Sean? Or did you just go to the dog show and then come back here and put up a thread because you were too lazy to even search through this forum looking for possible answers on importing dogs?


----------



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

I got my dogs in Baghdad and brought them to the US. My wife and i are now being relocated to Dubai and so we are about to go through the process again (in march). Its fairly straight forward provided they have their jabs in order and on time. We take ours through Amsterdam where they have a stop over and get fed and let out.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

There are certain times that the airlines refuse to transport pets because of heat. Does anyone know when they will not transport pets into Dubai?


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

I am importing a greyhound from the US and would love to know where to find a dog door for a sliding glass door. Does anyone ship to the UAE if it's not available there? What are some names of pet supply stores in Dubai? I have one but would rather purchase it there. Thanks!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

suzeq said:


> There are certain times that the airlines refuse to transport pets because of heat. Does anyone know when they will not transport pets into Dubai?


In 2002, we originally came to UAE during the Summer. If I remember correctly, try to arrange to ship the dogs in flights that arrive in the evening to keep them cool. That might mean a different flight from yours - which is fine since logistics could be arranged easily for UAE by pet clinics (i.e. clear Customs, transport to kennel for quarantine while you look for accommodations, etc).

Make sure to check that the heated cargo space is available for them, I believe space is limited.

Depending on the dog size, they could go into the main cabin with the owners. A friend fly around often with her pet-size dog inside the cabin (stowed under the front seat).


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

suzeq said:


> I am importing a greyhound from the US and would love to know where to find a dog door for a sliding glass door. Does anyone ship to the UAE if it's not available there? What are some names of pet supply stores in Dubai? I have one but would rather purchase it there. Thanks!


Sorry we weren't able to meet up Suze, funds are still tight as im not working yet 

Anyways dog stores ampered pets, pets plus, dogwalk (at JBR), blue oasis petcare vet (they have a store there), .. there are so many places, and i am pretty sure i have seen it out and about. i will keep my eyes peeled for a door. We will need to get one of we move to a villa next year.Many vets have mini stores inside, and there are dog stores popping up all over dubai now.

Most people here at the greens though just have a dog walker come a few times a day. Some are great and walk/play with the dog. Others just walk to the grass and stand outside and gab with their friends for 20 minutes then take the dog back inside. Shame.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

MICK38 said:


> I got my dogs in Baghdad and brought them to the US. My wife and i are now being relocated to Dubai and so we are about to go through the process again (in march). Its fairly straight forward provided they have their jabs in order and on time. We take ours through Amsterdam where they have a stop over and get fed and let out.


Which airline do you use? I am shipping mine fomr Miami or i could drive him to Orlando or Atlanta. I had heard KLM was good but who do you reccommend?


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

ccr said:


> In 2002, we originally came to UAE during the Summer. If I remember correctly, try to arrange to ship the dogs in flights that arrive in the evening to keep them cool. That might mean a different flight from yours - which is fine since logistics could be arranged easily for UAE by pet clinics (i.e. clear Customs, transport to kennel for quarantine while you look for accommodations, etc).
> 
> Make sure to check that the heated cargo space is available for them, I believe space is limited.
> 
> Depending on the dog size, they could go into the main cabin with the owners. A friend fly around often with her pet-size dog inside the cabin (stowed under the front seat).


Thanks! My husband is already there so the flight time is no problem. He is a greyhound and large so no chance of keeping him in the cabin. I was unaware about the heated cargo. Thanks!


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

ccr said:


> In 2002, we originally came to UAE during the Summer. If I remember correctly, try to arrange to ship the dogs in flights that arrive in the evening to keep them cool. That might mean a different flight from yours - which is fine since logistics could be arranged easily for UAE by pet clinics (i.e. clear Customs, transport to kennel for quarantine while you look for accommodations, etc).
> 
> Make sure to check that the heated cargo space is available for them, I believe space is limited.
> 
> Depending on the dog size, they could go into the main cabin with the owners. A friend fly around often with her pet-size dog inside the cabin (stowed under the front seat).


Which airline did you use and did you use a direct flight or a stop over? Thanks again!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I used Delta. They accepted direct from us and didnt have to go thru a pet service. Some airlines will not allow you as an individual to use them but require the reservation from a pet service. Do not know why. Using emirates is said to be easier once you get here if you pick them up yourself. I can not remember correctly but I do think they would not accept a reservation directly from us. Mine came thru Austin, to Atlanta, and direct from Atlanta to Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, and all animals (I think since 2008) have to come into the uae through cargo. No in cabin or extra luggage type thing that you can do in other countries.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

*What do we need to know before importing dogs to UAE? Edit Post*



Jynxgirl said:


> I used Delta. They accepted direct from us and didnt have to go thru a pet service. Some airlines will not allow you as an individual to use them but require the reservation from a pet service. Do not know why. Using emirates is said to be easier once you get here if you pick them up yourself. I can not remember correctly but I do think they would not accept a reservation directly from us. Mine came thru Austin, to Atlanta, and direct from Atlanta to Dubai.


I thik there are several out of Atlanta. I could drive him there and eliminate the stop over. I had heard how much money you could save by doing it yourself as opposed to using a service. Thanks!


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I used Delta. They accepted direct from us and didnt have to go thru a pet service. Some airlines will not allow you as an individual to use them but require the reservation from a pet service. Do not know why. Using emirates is said to be easier once you get here if you pick them up yourself. I can not remember correctly but I do think they would not accept a reservation directly from us. Mine came thru Austin, to Atlanta, and direct from Atlanta to Dubai.


I think there are several out of Atlanta. I could drive him there and eliminate the stop over. I had heard how much money you could save by doing it yourself as opposed to using a service. Thanks!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

suzeq said:


> ...I had heard KLM was good but who do you reccommend?


We used KLM when moving from Scandinavia to Far East, then years later from Far East to Europe, then eventually from Europe to UAE. The last time was Emirates from UAE to Egypt so can only compare these 2 airlines.

We are happy with KLM since there is an animal assistance group at Schiphol airport (Amsterdam) who will give water and walk the dogs during transit.

Emirates flight from UAE to Cairo was (relatively) short and direct so was easy without any hitches, other than the luggage handlers just put the dog crate on the luggage conveyor belt along with the rest of the luggages


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh, and all animals (I think since 2008) have to come into the uae through cargo. No in cabin or extra luggage type thing that you can do in other countries.


OK, thanks.

Clarify... That was when we were living in Egypt, and our friend was traveling between Cairo and Houston.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ccr said:


> Emirates flight from UAE to Cairo was (relatively) short and direct so was easy without any hitches, other than the luggage handlers just put the dog crate on the luggage conveyor belt along with the rest of the luggages


They say that you can still do the extra luggage for shipping pets out of country.... I hope it is just that easy and that it doesnt get changed in the next 9 months


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

[77


----------



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

suzeq said:


> Which airline do you use? I am shipping mine fomr Miami or i could drive him to Orlando or Atlanta. I had heard KLM was good but who do you reccommend?


KLM is the best - they offer the pet spa/hotel at the Amsterdam airport for free as part of your pet's travel! It really makes a difference. Our dog flew from MidEast to Europe with an 8 hour layover at the pet spa and then onto DC and he was totally fine. During the layover, any staff we asked were able to tell us how and what he was up to. We have many friends who recommend KLM as well so feel confident with them.


----------



## sheilad (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi There,
just wondered - are you flying your dogs ex UK? Would love to hear how you have got on with arrangements. We are also relocating Uk-Dubai, husband in April, then I am following with the dogs, once their pet passports are sorted. I was hoping to take dogs in as excess baggage with Emirates from Birmingham, but it seems from some posts on here that this is no longer possible. Emirates still offer it as a service on their website, so will have to check with them. 

We will be in Dubai in March to try and find villa - think it will be Arabian Ranches or Springs, as these seem best for dogs and as kids are grown up, we don't have to worry about proximity to schools.


----------



## starbright (Jun 14, 2009)

sheilad said:


> Hi There,
> just wondered - are you flying your dogs ex UK? Would love to hear how you have got on with arrangements. We are also relocating Uk-Dubai, husband in April, then I am following with the dogs, once their pet passports are sorted. I was hoping to take dogs in as excess baggage with Emirates from Birmingham, but it seems from some posts on here that this is no longer possible. Emirates still offer it as a service on their website, so will have to check with them.
> 
> We will be in Dubai in March to try and find villa - think it will be Arabian Ranches or Springs, as these seem best for dogs and as kids are grown up, we don't have to worry about proximity to schools.


My understanding is that dogs go out of the UK to Dubai on an export licence via Defra. They can come back to the UK from Dubai on a pet passport. 
I'm halfway through the process which is now on hold because one of my spaniels has a foreign body in him making him very ill.
I'll probably stay in the UK until Oct time now as I'm reluctant to take them out straight into the hot season and would rather give them the chance to acclimatise.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

sheilad said:


> Hi There,
> just wondered - are you flying your dogs ex UK? Would love to hear how you have got on with arrangements. We are also relocating Uk-Dubai, husband in April, then I am following with the dogs, once their pet passports are sorted. I was hoping to take dogs in as excess baggage with Emirates from Birmingham, but it seems from some posts on here that this is no longer possible. Emirates still offer it as a service on their website, so will have to check with them.
> 
> We will be in Dubai in March to try and find villa - think it will be Arabian Ranches or Springs, as these seem best for dogs and as kids are grown up, we don't have to worry about proximity to schools.


Hi Sheilad

Have you cotacted the pet export service, part of Defra? These are the guys who provide the export license for your dogs, which also cotains details of blood tests, innoculations and most importantly timings that have to met to enable export of your pets.

email is [email protected]
and telephone number is 01228 403600, they were very helpful.

Regarding emirates all there aircraft have pressurised and temp control holds so although not travelling as excess baggage you can still travel on the same flight. Cost for a large crate and medium sized Golden retriever was around 900GBP, (around 58 KG) price is measured by volumetric weight so its important to get the right size dog crate for your pets. Too big and you will pay $$$$ to small and you will be refused travel. You dont pay for you pet until you check them in at BHX as they will weigh and calculate the price at 'check in' Ring emirates cargo, actually in Manchester and book the flight, they will will give you an airway bill number (AWB) which you will need for checking in your pet.

For Birmingham take your pets to the servisair cargo at the 'old BHX airport 4 hours before the flight, they will check you pets, documents and take the payment will take about an hour to sort out, then you can get to the terminal to catch the same flight.

If you need anything else drop me a pm, i know it can be a daunting process, particulary with vet procedures if you vet isnt au fait with requirements for Dubai.


----------

